# New Camera...



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

It's time for a change - my ol' HP M407 is starting to have the hick-ups ( won't charge properly and the colors are "funny" on some of the pics - don't know why ).

So I have started to look for a new one. I have checked out a Casio Exilim 7 which I really liked, and also a Fuji that is supposed to be good. Anyone have some suggestions to maybe what else is out there worth looking at?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I see the Fuji F30 has been getting some very good reviews lately.......I'm looking for a compact myself to replace my old Pentax Optio thingy......but prefer a wider angle as standard and that is harder to find!

Best regards David


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> I see the Fuji F30 has been getting some very good reviews lately.......I'm looking for a compact myself to replace my old Pentax Optio thingy......but prefer a wider angle as standard and that is harder to find!
> 
> Best regards David


Thanks for the tip on the Fuji model - I'll be sure to give that one a closer look!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

In that range check out the Canon A640 & A630 and reviews at dpreview and steves digicam. I have had over the years an a60, A85 and still have an A620, swear by them.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Consider the Samsung Digimax L85 - I bought one for my sister for Christmas and was VERY impressed....

Around Â£200, 8.1 megapixel and a 5x optical zoom - HUGE screen.

Solidly built; compact; feels and functions really well, and takes SD cards, which, at ebuyer, are below Â£10 for a 1GB (check it- I bought a 2GB for Â£20 today!).

I have a Panasonic bridge camera, which I really like, but would seriously consider adding a Samsung for convenience.


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd agree with James dpreview and steves digicam provide great info.

I've picked up a Casio Exilim EX-Z1000, very good performance so far. Not as many options as some compacts provide, but very compact and high quality prints.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Well, I finally got a new camera. I spent a lot more than I had planned though...







I went for a new Nikon D70S with the AF-S Nikkor 18-70 lens. Yes, I know it's an outgoing model, replaced by the D80, but I did get a great deal on the whole kit. It will take me a few days though to get familiar with it


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

knuteols said:


> Well, I finally got a new camera. I spent a lot more than I had planned though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a Canon 350D owner i can vouch for the quality of the D70s, although it is now superceded by the D80, it will still blow away your mind with the quality.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

An excellent choice Knutty.....(although I thought you were looking for a small compact







) I use Nikons professionally and they have never let me down yet, I am sure you will be happy until you feel the need to upgrade









Best regards David


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

knuteols said:


> Well, I finally got a new camera. I spent a lot more than I had planned though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good choice...............I've picked up a D70 in the last 2 months or so to add the digital element to my existing Nikon setup. I have been awaiting the arrival of the D80 as I was hoping for the D70/s to subsequently drop in price which is what has happened.

Now all I've got to do is to learn to use....................properly!!


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> An excellent choice Knutty.....(although I thought you were looking for a small compact
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope I have upgraded enough for a while







I still haven't figured out all the different functions. I know I had settled for a compact, but still... it's a bit like watches, or buying cars - if you just add a "little" amount more, you can get that one... or that one... know what I mean?


----------

